# ChokeCherry wood



## nashbok (Jul 19, 2010)

Can any of you more northerly lumberjocks give me a pointer or two about working with chokecherry? It's nice looking stuff, just doesn't seem to be much info on it. Are there allergy concerns or anything like that?

I was at my parents home in MN when a storm went through and took down a rather substantial chokecherry tree. I grabbed the chainsaw and got some ok sized pieces out of it. Of course, I brought it back to Texas and let it sit in my garage for a month and it cracked unbelievably.

I should be able to get enough lumber to make a cheese board or something along those lines.

Thanks all
Kevin


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

paint the ends of the logs…

End grain loses moisture substaintially quicker than the inside of the tree. If you paint the ends of the log as quickly as possible, this will not be a problem. I've got a wild cherry laying in the shop approxmiately 12' long and probably 16" around that I have to figure out how to manhandle to resaw by myself… at least 300 lbs lol.

(ps it's sitting in front of a bandsaw with an 18 throat, and a 15 horse motor on it.)


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Too late for endseal to be much good…


----------



## nashbok (Jul 19, 2010)

I originally covered the ends with paste wax-at the time that's all I could get my hands on. Didn't do much good.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

well for future reference… But I'm told even krylon or rustoleum works, I'll know in a few months I guess.


----------

